# The Canon RF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM has been delayed until early March 2021



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 17, 2020)

> Last week I reported that the RF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM would be delayed until January 2021 based on retailer notifications, now it appears that Canon has delayed the lens until early March due to production challenges.
> From Canon: (Google Translated)
> 
> Regarding the “RF70-200mm F4 L IS USM” announced on November 4, 2020, and scheduled to be released in late December, due to production reasons, we cannot prepare a sufficient supply amount for the release. Therefore, we have decided to postpone the release in early March 2021.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Joel C (Dec 17, 2020)

I was looking forward to this lens. I suppose there is no other option but to wait. Or, make my own. 

I'll be waiting.


----------



## fabao (Dec 17, 2020)

Not surprising. Still waiting on the 100-500 to become available.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 17, 2020)

fabao said:


> Not surprising. Still waiting on the 100-500 to become available.


I'm sure I didn't help my wait time by cancelling and then reordering. About six weeks for me now.

But I did hear a rumor that more would be available "right after Christmas."

Meanwhile, Amazon has set back its back-in-stock ETA for the 100-500 from 12/17/2020 until 12/30/2020.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2020)

Off topic, but I've found that occasionally the Canon Store has them in stock for part of a day. That's how I got one for my wife. It was all of a sudden. 

Off topic from the already off topic comment: Canon Store's systems seem to be really old and balkanized based on the different regional warehouses. A couple times I've ordered things that were "in stock" only to have to call up Canon a couple weeks later to find that the order was set to be delivered from a particular warehouse that didn't happen to have the product. My 35mm f/1.8 took 4 weeks because of this. Upshot: If you don't get a message about shipping, poke them.


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 17, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Off topic, but I've found that occasionally the Canon Store has them in stock for part of a day. That's how I got one for my wife. It was all of a sudden.
> 
> Off topic from the already off topic comment: Canon Store's systems seem to be really old and balkanized based on the different regional warehouses. A couple times I've ordered things that were "in stock" only to have to call up Canon a couple weeks later to find that the order was set to be delivered from a particular warehouse that didn't happen to have the product. My 35mm f/1.8 took 4 weeks because of this. Upshot: If you don't get a message about shipping, poke them.



That how I got my R5 a few months ago. When I called to confirm the Canon helpdesk was very surprised I managed to snag one


----------



## Jsjamesok (Dec 17, 2020)

I ordered a R5 about 13 days ago from the Canon site, and the next day the order status indicated backordered where it had been in stock when I placed the order. I had sort of resigned myself to a long wait and then it arrived Monday. I think that order status pages show the current status of any given item, and do not reflect if your order will be fulfilled. And going back years, the warehouses seem to be slow to ship while still paying for expensive shipping methods. B&H and Amazon has sort of spoiled me--I think if two day shipping is included I mentally expect the product in two or three days. Canon in this case shipped on the seventh day and used two day shipping.


----------



## Billybob (Dec 17, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm sure I didn't help my wait time by cancelling and then reordering. About six weeks for me now.
> 
> But I did hear a rumor that more would be available "right after Christmas."
> 
> Meanwhile, Amazon has set back its back-in-stock ETA for the 100-500 from 12/17/2020 until 12/30/2020.



It could be worst. I made the same mistake with the Nikon 500mm pf. I cancelled my original order then reordered. It then took 11 months before the lens came in. It's a great lens, but I'm definitely enjoying my 100-500L more.


----------



## kcfp (Dec 17, 2020)

Just bad timing to launch a new high end camera and lens system. In light of the current status of the camera industry (minus cellphones) with major brands struggling to find a path forward, slowed technological advancements (compared to the megapixel arms race of the early 2000’s), and now a global pandemic that is stressing production lines and shipping channels, it’s no wonder products are delayed. Let’s all hope that 2021, at least the 2nd half will find us back to a new normal.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 17, 2020)

If Canon released the limited stock of RF 70-200 f4 lenses that they have produced, can you image people snatching them up only to resell them at a higher price? Buyers would be really pissed at Canon for that market decision. I got lucky with purchase timing of the R5/RF 70-200 f2.8, I waited until there were several reviews before commiting to a major shift to FF mirrorless. The moment B&H got their restock, I ordered and got it 3 days later. I have several EF lenses for the 5D IV & 5DS, so I'm good for now. I'll find a new home for the 5DS and some EF glass as the RF production picks up. Shipping & production delays suck and will be a problem for quite a while. My new ASUS ROG Strix GL12CX desktop took 3 weeks to get here due to UPS shipping backlogs.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Dec 17, 2020)

fabao said:


> Not surprising. Still waiting on the 100-500 to become available.



Adorama says they have them in stock. No idea if it is true, or how many copies they have.


----------



## Bob Howland (Dec 17, 2020)

Jsjamesok said:


> I ordered a R5 about 13 days ago from the Canon site, and the next day the order status indicated backordered where it had been in stock when I placed the order. I had sort of resigned myself to a long wait and then it arrived Monday. I think that order status pages show the current status of any given item, and do not reflect if your order will be fulfilled. And going back years, the warehouses seem to be slow to ship while still paying for expensive shipping methods. B&H and Amazon has sort of spoiled me--I think if two day shipping is included I mentally expect the product in two or three days. Canon in this case shipped on the seventh day and used two day shipping.


That's been my experience as well, expensive two day shipping but it isn't shipped for four or five days.


----------



## Mahk43 (Dec 17, 2020)

It is not a good sign to see the release of big whites or even a R1 before the olympics


----------



## Jethro (Dec 17, 2020)

Mahk43 said:


> It is not a good sign to see the releasd of big whites or even a R1 before the olympics


Unlikely the R1 will be released by then - but I could see pre-production copies in use at the Olympics.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Dec 18, 2020)

Slightly off topic but i have a question to lens experts here:

When using lenses like the new RF 800 F11, the AF area is limited to the center area. Why is that artificially set to an F number and 
not limited by the amount of light hitting the sensor. 
Because at F11 the sensor corners can get more light than at F5.6 for example, when shooting at sunny conditions.


----------



## Ericsmith (Dec 19, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Off topic, but I've found that occasionally the Canon Store has them in stock for part of a day. That's how I got one for my wife. It was all of a sudden.



Agreed, I see they had the R5 in stock when out of stock everywhere else. When referring to getting one for your wife, you mean specifically the RF 70-200 f4, or another product?


----------



## Joules (Dec 19, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Slightly off topic but i have a question to lens experts here:
> 
> When using lenses like the new RF 800 F11, the AF area is limited to the center area. Why is that artificially set to an F number and
> not limited by the amount of light hitting the sensor.
> Because at F11 the sensor corners can get more light than at F5.6 for example, when shooting at sunny conditions.


Aperture has an effect on the angle at which light beams are hitting the sensor. So it is not strictly about the amount of light, rather the way in which it comes in when talking about AF. It's not an artificial limit, it is the same one that prevented apertures past f/5.6 working on DSLR for anything but the very center. 

In the abstract understanding I have of this, it is essentially more difficult for camera to autofocus if there's lesser blur in out of focus areas.


----------



## AJ (Dec 19, 2020)

The 50/1.8 on the other hand is shipping








First Pass: Canon RF 50mm F1.8 STM Lens Review


First Pass: Canon RF 50mm F1.8 STM Lens Review — The-Digital-Picture.com




www.the-digital-picture.com


----------



## JordanCS13 (Dec 30, 2020)

I guess this worked out well for Canon on my end. With the delay, I had time to re-evaluate my lenses, and decided to spring for the RF f/2.8 version...I had tested it previously and was impressed, but as I'm moving more into Canon as my primary system, I've decided the f/2.8 version is what I'd end up with eventually anyway, so I cancelled my pre-order and picked up the f/2.8.


----------



## MAB (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm working on a project (a lot of work-office shots) for one employee monitoring tools company. Waited for the 70-200mm lenses and it was delayed..again.


----------



## jeanluc (Jan 15, 2021)

I am not normally this proactive, but I actually ordered the RF 15-35, 24-70,70-200 over the few months leading up to the R5 announcement/release. I didn't get my R5 until a couple weeks ago. I figured a lot of people who did not buy RF glass (or skipped the EOS R) would once a more refined body was announced. 

I have had an R for quite a while, but mainly just used adapted EF glass since my other camera was a 5D4, I travel to shoot, and I need all my lenses to work on the bodies I travel with. So until I got the R5 to couple with my R, my RF glass sat at home. 

Lot of money sitting around for a while, but it worked out.


----------



## DootsHK (Jan 23, 2021)

The RF 70-200 f/4L is now available for pre-order on Canon Hong Kong website. The earliest delivery date is early-Feb. Wait and see!


----------

